# 2014 Cruze Diesel 62K oil life won't reset!



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

By Mobil 1, I hope you're talking about Mobil 1 ESP?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

After selecting 'YES' with the thumbwheel, then again hold the button in the stalk in till it resets.

Rob


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Car can't be running.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Car can not be running, found this out years ago. Turn on ignition but do not start car.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

What they said ... :iagree:


----------



## MiniMax (May 30, 2017)

Yeah same thing happened to me. I did it any which way you can think of and it wont reset.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

It will also resest the old way. Engine off, key on, push the accelerator to three floor 3 times. I found this out by accident. As others mentioned, plain Mobile 1 can't be used, must be Mobile 1ESP, or you are going to have DPF issues.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

If the car is running it won't reset. So, turn off the car. And make sure...it's not running. Cause, if it is in fact running, it won't reset. Now that it is not running, reset the oil life.


----------

